# Storage advice needed



## Rich Havens (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi all

I've been living in america for just under a year now but a lot of my stuff is still in storage in the UK, my contract with the current company expires in a little over a month, can anyone recommend a cheap storage company in the UK - Kent specifically - as I'm a bit out of touch already...

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Luce1 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have just put my own furniture in storage as I'm in the process of moving to Cyprus - i used a removals company near Canterbury (I don't know where abouts in Kent you are looking?) But there were helpful - they were called Store It In, i think they will probably have a website!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Rich Havens (Mar 11, 2009)

Luce1 said:


> I have just put my own furniture in storage as I'm in the process of moving to Cyprus - i used a removals company near Canterbury (I don't know where abouts in Kent you are looking?) But there were helpful - they were called Store It In, i think they will probably have a website!
> 
> Hope this helps!


Cheers Luce, this was a great help. A weight has been lifted


----------



## ukjohn8 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi, I can recommend cheap storage in London, UK. Can you please tell me what's your requirements I mean what you want to put in a storage unit, please describe so that I can help with this!


----------

